# ER-Modell



## bennycy (15. November 2008)

Hallo!

Im Anhang befindet sich ein ER-Modell zu einer Musik-CD-Sammlung. 

Am Montag ist Abgabetermin für dieses ER-Modell. Dieses Modell wird dann benotet.

Da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob
-Die Beziehungen zueinander passen
-Dieses ER-Modell sich in der 3. Normalform befindet
-Wichtige Angaben noch fehlen

möchte ich eure Meinung, bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge dazu hören?

Bin über jeden Beitrag sehr dankbar!

MfG
Benny


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. November 2008)

Hi und willkommen bei tutorials.de

Da ich nicht weiß, wofür das ERD genutzt werden soll, ist es schwierig, inhaltlich aus Vollständigkeit zu achten
Ich versuch mal ein paar Anmerkungen dazu machen:
1. Das ganze lässt sich schlecht lesen  Falls du ein Tool suchst: Im Forum gibt es einige Beiträge, in denen Tools jeder Preisklasse genannt werden 
2. Mit der Zuordnung zwischen Interpret und Genre finde ich unpassend. Meines Erachtens spielen Interpreten zum Teil verschiedenen Musikrichtungen (hängt natürlich davon ab, wie granular man die Stile hält). Ich finde jedenfalls eine Zuordnung zum Lied sinnvoller.
3. Was versuchst du mit Format abzubilden? wmv, mp3, ogg, ... Wenn ja: Bedenke: CD-Sammlung 
4. Beim Intepreten könnte ich mir zum Beispiel die Art noch vorstellen (Einzelinterpret, Gruppe) und ggf auch das Geschlecht (männlich, weiblich, gemischt). Auch das Sterbedatum bzw. bei Gruppen das Datum der Auflösung wären sinnvoll.
Ich würde jedoch nicht für Gruppen und Einzelinterpreten eigenen Felder machen.
5. Vor allem bei Alben finde ich es wichtig, dass eine Zuordnung zwischen Album und Künstler gibt.
6. Sowohl Alben als auch einzelne Lieder können mehrere Interpreten haben. Daraus würde dann einen M:N-Beziehung folgen und dein ER-Modell wäre nicht mehr in der 3. Normalform.

So, soll erstmal reichen 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit etwas helfen


----------



## bennycy (15. November 2008)

Hallo Nico!

Danke erstmal, für die Hilfe

Das ER-Modell, sollte alle wichtigen Bestandteile beinhalten wie Track, CD-Name, ....
Sachen wie Geburtstag, Sterbedatum, usw. ..... bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, wie wichtig diese Daten für jemanden sind.
Das ER-Modell muß sich halt in der 3. Normalform befinden und die Beziehungen sollten auch passen.

Zu Punkt1: 
Habs jetzt mit einem Flussdiagrammprogramm gezeichnet. Hoffe man kann es jetzt besser lesen  Allerdings sind die Linien und Beziehungen immer noch mit Bleistift gezeichnet (geht leichter so).

Zu Punkt2:
Die Zuordnungen habe ich jetzt abgändert. Da hattest recht.

3. 
Mit Format meine ich genau das : mp3, wmv........

4. 
Die Zusätzlichen Daten sind jetzt auch drin. 
Ich denke, wenn ich mehr Daten drin hab, gibts ne bessere Note 

5. 
Zuordnung zw. Album u. Künstler ist drin.

6.
Die m:n Beziehung zw. Alben, Lieder, Interpreten ist jetzt auch drin.


Also das umgeänderte Modell befindet sich im Anhang. 
Wie ist die Meinung jetzt dazu? Gibt es noch etwas, das man verbessern könnte?

Vielen Dank und nen schönen Abend noch!

MfG Benny


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. November 2008)

Hi

Also jetzt ist es für mich unverständlicher geworden und auch nicht mehr in der 3. Normalform.

Du hast attributierte Relationen "hat" und spielen: Dafür benötigst du einen Entitätstyp, da du so noch nicht die m:n Relation aufgelöst hast

Was hat es mit dem Entitiätstyp Albumtyp auf sich? 

Noch mal der Hinweis zu Format: Bist du dir damit sicher, dass du das bei einer CD - Sammlung brauchst.

Wo ist die Relation zwischen CD und Lied? 

Tipp:
Stell dir ein paar Fragen zum ERD, die du mit dessen Hilfe beantworten können musst!
z.B. Welche Lieder sind auf dem Album xyz vom Interpret abc?


----------



## bennycy (16. November 2008)

Hallo Nico!

Jo, hast recht, mir hat es irgendwie auch nicht ganz zugesagt. Ausserdem ist es sehr umständlich gezeichnet.

Albumtyp wurde jetzt entfernt, da es mir in meiner Datenbank eigentlich egal ist, bzw. viele gebrannte CDs drauf sind 

Mit Format bin ich mir sicher, dass es passt, da ich ja gebrannte CDs mit dabei hab.

Mit den Beziehungsformulierungen hab ich mich jetzt bemüht es zu verbessern.

Im Anhang befindet sich jetzt die leicht abgespeckte, aber nach meiner Meinung nach das leicht verständlichere Modell.

Wäre sehr sehr dankbar, wenn ich nochmals Tipps dazu höre!


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!
Schönen Abend noch!

MfG Benny


----------



## Biber2 (16. November 2008)

Moin bennycy,

hmmja, aber nach Deiner Analyse
* ist jedes Lied auf maximal einer CD
* ist immer EIN Künstler derjenige, der die CD produziert bzw. das Label hängt am Künstler
* mehrere Interpreten auf einer CD sind nicht abbildbar.

Ich würde doch versuchen, das ganze pseudoinformative hypothetische Geraffel (alles, was Du nicht als automatisch vorhanden beim Ordnen einer WG-üblichen "CD-Sammlung" rechnen kannst wie Label-ID, Ländercode, Auflösungs- und Gründungsdatum oder Schuhgröße der Interpreten) raus zu lassen. 

Lieder, CDs und Interpreten sind die wesentlichen Entitäten - und bei denen passen die Relationen IMHO nicht zur Realität.

Sorry für die Antwort, aber Du hattest gefragt.

Grüße
Biber


----------



## bennycy (16. November 2008)

Servus Biber,

danke für deine ehrliche Antwort.

Aber eigentlich setzte ich dieses Modell nicht für meine private Musikdatenbank ein, sondern geht es nur um eine gute Schulnote.

Ich sehe es genauso wie du, dass hier ziemlich viel überflüssig ist. Aber umso mehr Daten die DB beinhaltet, umso bessere Noten gibt es.
Im Unterricht haben wir ne Stoffsammlung mit 30 Entitätstypen gemacht, bei dem u.a. sowas ähnliches wie Schuhgröße des Interpreten dabei ist 
Also d.h. das diese DB schon etwas gekürzt ist.


Aber wie auch immer, habe ich jetzt die Beziehungen abgeändert (grüne Farbe).
Stimmen die Beziehungen jetzt zueinander?
Und ist übrigens alles in der 3. Normalform?

P.S.: 
Hab ich noch gar nicht erwähnt. Bin totaler Neueinsteiger, was DB betrifft. Haben im Unterricht auch erst mit DB angefangen und ER-Modelle haben wir auch noch nicht geübt.
Bin aber kein Informatiker. Mache ne Elektrotechnik-Schule und da muß man sich leider u.a. mit solchen Modellen rumschlagen 

Schönen Abend noch!
MfG Benny


----------



## bennycy (16. November 2008)

Achja, hätte ich fast vergessen


----------

